# any expats been to Tulum?



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever been here and would like to supply some feedback? Looking to celebrate my 50th bday this year, and 9-10 Cancun trip sounds good! I'll stay for a week at a all adults AI in the south hotel zone, but wanted to stay in Tulum for a few days. I have never been there it it looks like it would be a good, serene end to a Mexican celebration vacay!
thanks


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Perhaps the nicest beaches on the coast there. The Tulum ruins overlooking the beach are not particularly historically significant but the site is incredible - Maya ruins overlooking a splendid crystal-clear azul sea over a great.white, sugar white sand beach . Unforgettable. The town of Tulum itself, which is inland a bit, is kind of dump but that is not why you choose to go there I presume. Perhaps my favorite part of the Riviera Maya in all of Quintana Roo. As for places to stay, I haven´t been there in about five years and things are always changing there so you are on your own in that regard but the beach lands are very much protected there so you can go for camping on the beach in a rustic setting or go more upscale. It´s up to you. A fabulous place.


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, it is my fav as well. I live 2 hours away inland in valladolid and I get to the beach as often as I can. 2 weeks ago I went to Tulum and had a blast as usual. The beach stretches for miles and you can cherry pick the part you wish to bunk out-either near the bar where the hordes congregate or palm trees with none in sight. I´ve beached at Celestun, Sisal, Chuburna, Progresso, Isla Holbox, Isla Mujeres, Cancun and Tulum and the last is my favorite.


----------



## tulum (Feb 20, 2012)

I could never imagine anyone saying the pueblo of Tulum is a dump. I have been to Progreso and there is garbage everywhere except on the Malecone that they clean. Tulum is a real small mexican town and we love walking the streets, seeing families walking everywhere and color and color. I am not into Cancun or Playa. Too commercial.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Personally, I love the small town feel of the town of Tulum. There are resorts that run the gamut of the AIs you love, Ueker, to little places with palapa roof huts that may or may not have private baths. 

The people are lovely. If you go in summer, it will be HOT. And HUMID. 

Be sure to take the time to visit some of the historical areas within an hour or so drive, and to experience the exhilaration of swimming in a cenote.


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> Personally, I love the small town feel of the town of Tulum. There are resorts that run the gamut of the AIs you love, Ueker, to little places with palapa roof huts that may or may not have private baths.
> 
> The people are lovely. If you go in summer, it will be HOT. And HUMID.
> 
> Be sure to take the time to visit some of the historical areas within an hour or so drive, and to experience the exhilaration of swimming in a cenote.


I visit Tulum one to three times a year. It´s one of my favorite beach haunts. I was there four weeks ago during semana santa. 

Usually I try to avoid staying at Weary Traveller. It´s my least favorite hostel in the Yucatan peninsular. Their setup is so much different than all the other hostels. Everything is done by computer. Registration and payment for food is done by computer. There is no free breakfast with the exception of coffee and water. The lockers are paltry. The grounds are disorderly, particularly in the rear. There are unfinished dorm rooms that lend the atmosphere of a construction site. The best feature is that they do have van service to the beach which is several miles away. There used to be an internet cafe but they have discontinued it. Despite all that, it has a party atmosphere and for that reason alone it has some popularity. I used it last time as the other two hostels, mapache and the bike hostel were booked.

It does attract a certain crowd of hard partiers and druggies. This has always been its reputation, so if you are into the bar scene, it´s the place to go. Personally, I don´t care for that.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I lived in Tulum for 6 months years ago. It cost me $1.00 a night. There was nothing to do but drink bear with the locals. I loved the beach and the local people. I'm sure it has changed much since then. There wasn't any hotels back then.


----------

